# 2006 Fuji Roubaix Pro



## DaBlackRev (May 24, 2012)

I'm new to cycling (did my first tri last fall) - In a way swimming got me into biking. For the tri a friend let me borrow a Cervelo and it pretty much spoiled me since the last bike I road before that was whatever I had when I was 15. 

I'm looking for something I can commute with, but also something that could be casually competitive for a tri. 

My friend has a 2006 Roubaix Pro with Mavic Aksium wheels on it. He's asking what I think is a good price ($350.00). I figure for that price I can't go too wrong. It fits me size wise. I'm 5'11" it's 56. 

Two questions;
1. Any reason I shouldn't buy this? 
2. How has this bike changed over the past six years? Anything notable on the newer models?


----------



## LionLee (May 25, 2012)

*Fuji Roubaix 3.0 (2011)*

I'm not familiar with the specs on the 2006 model, but $350 sounds like a fair deal for the package... I'm actually using a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 for time trial training. I just added "profile design" aerobars to make it a semi TT bike. I paid $599 for my bike brand new, and the only immediate upgrade I made was the shifters(Shimano Ultegra 6700). 

I would post a photo/link of my bike, but it won't let me b/c I'm new


----------



## DnnyLLama (May 21, 2012)

LionLee said:


> I'm not familiar with the specs on the 2006 model, but $350 sounds like a fair deal for the package... I'm actually using a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 for time trial training. I just added "profile design" aerobars to make it a semi TT bike. I paid $599 for my bike brand new, and the only immediate upgrade I made was the shifters(Shimano Ultegra 6700).
> 
> I would post a photo/link of my bike, but it won't let me b/c I'm new


I am new to the forum as well and I think its rediculous the rules they have on the forum. I have been on other Forums without these stupid rules.

How much did it cost you to upgrade the gears and was it worth it? Did you notice a difference?


----------

